# iOS 4 sera t-il compatible iPad le 21 juin?



## EdleArth (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

la question est dans le titre:

En tant que possesseur iPad, pourrons nous installer iOS 4 le 21 Juin?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## MacSedik (8 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir, 
La mise à jour iOS4 pour iPad sera disponible vraisemblablement en septembre comme annoncé lors du Spécial Event du 8 avril (autour de l'OS4).


----------



## NoxDiurna (8 Juin 2010)

Oui malheureusement, la multitâche pour iPad, c'est pas pour tout suit tandis que les iPhones vont recevoir cette MAJ vraisemblablement d'ici quelques jours.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Juin 2010)

Reste à savoir si on verra iMovie sur iPad.


----------



## NoxDiurna (8 Juin 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Reste à savoir si on verra iMovie sur iPad.



Mais est ce vraiment utile sachant que l'iPad est doté ni d'un caméra, ni d'un processeur capable de gérer convenablement l'édition des fichiers vidéos larges. Je réserve une utilité tout autre que celle de mon MBP et iPhone. Ce sera plus des lectures nomades ou au lit, ou pour surfer sur Internet rapidement. Sinon, j'espère avoir quelques jeux intéressants pour passer le temps dans les transports.


----------



## Darkranth (11 Juin 2010)

Le iPad possède le même processeur que le nouveau iPhone et il est tout à fait possible d'exporter ses vidéos à l'aide du Kit de connexion de caméra. Je trouve qu'avoir une version d'iMovie pour iPad serait tout à fait génial!


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2010)

Salut.



Darkranth a dit:


> Le iPad possède le même processeur que le nouveau iPhone


Reste à voir si la dotation en RAM a été revue à la hausse.



Darkranth a dit:


> et il est tout à fait possible d'exporter ses vidéos à l'aide du Kit de connexion de caméra. Je trouve qu'avoir une version d'iMovie pour iPad serait tout à fait génial!


On peut même brancher l'iPhone sur l'iPad via l'adaptateur USB et récupérer les photos (alors pourquoi pas les vidéos).
Il serait alors possible de monter les vidéos sur l'iPad ce qui serait certainement plus agréable et efficace.

@+
iota


----------



## aleximac (14 Juin 2010)

iOS 4 n'étant pas disponible en beta sur iPad pour les développeurs, contrairement à la version iPhone, ça semble mal partie pour une disponibilité avant septembre.


----------



## joinman (14 Juin 2010)

Apple avait la dispo pour l'automne.


----------



## greg64 (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, c'était juste pour vous prévenir, mais je suis allé à l'Apple Store du Louvre hier, et un des employés m'a dit que la mise à jour iOs4 iPad serait peut-être disponible en même temps que celle iPhone, car ils ont reçu une  note en interne... Donc il faut espérer..


----------



## NoxDiurna (20 Juin 2010)

Même si j'y crois pas trop, ce serait génial.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

greg64 a dit:


> Bonjour, c'était juste pour vous prévenir, mais je suis allé à l'Apple Store du Louvre hier, et un des employés m'a dit que la mise à jour iOs4 iPad serait peut-être disponible en même temps que celle iPhone, car ils ont reçu une  note en interne... Donc il faut espérer..


Alors que Jobs à dit que ça serait Automne 2010&#8230; alors les employés&#8230;


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2010)

ah mais oui, c'est vrai, ça sort demain. La bonne excuse pour prendre l'ordi et tout le matos au boulot pour faire les mises à jour en journée.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

300Mo à télécharger 

Par contre, il faut que tu es ta bibliothèque iTunes avec toi. Ce n'est pas forcément facile.


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> 300Mo à télécharger
> 
> Par contre, il faut que tu es ta bibliothèque iTunes avec toi. Ce n'est pas forcément facile.


ben si j'ai l'ordi, j'ai la bibliothèque. J'ai tout sur mon ordi.  Je verrai. Parce que je sais pas à quelle heure demain ce sera disponible. Si c'est en fin de journée, autant attendre de rentrer.


----------



## cjcol1 (20 Juin 2010)

avant de mettre le nouvel OS j attend le jailbreak


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2010)

comme je jailbreake pas, j'ai pas besoin d'attendre


----------



## NoxDiurna (21 Juin 2010)

Donc cette information sur une possible sortie de l'iOS sur iPad s'avère fuasse.


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2010)

Oui on vous le dit depuis le debut


----------

